# Golan Heights Rumours



## Pte. Bloggins (18 Jul 2005)

I've been hearing lots of different things about the Golan lately. First I heard it that Canada was closing down its presence there, but then opportunities for tours have still been popping up, and now I've heard that while the main Canadian contingent is leaving, the sigs are staying. Anyone care to confirm or clarify?


----------



## honestyrules (19 Jul 2005)

Bloggins,

I can say that a guy from my section is going and they told him not to expect to do a full 6 months.
As you know, with Canada's commitment to send more people to Afghanistan, there is no way DND could carry on with that tour. Aren't they on ROTO 70 something or more now?

I guess I won't have the opportunity to go down there....


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (19 Jul 2005)

That's a shame, I was hoping to do a tour there too...

I think it's Roto 80-something now.


----------



## PteCamp (27 Jul 2005)

I just put up my name today for Roto 86...
Not likely I'll get the position but I can hope...

-KaT


----------



## Radop (19 Aug 2005)

My CO here in Senegal was mentioning that we were keeping something like 25 pers there in logistical and communications fields.  The 16 Cnds in Fauar would likely stay but Zouani would be probably the 5 in Polbat and 4-5 in 0 bunker as advisors.

Roto 59 reunion here we come!!!!!


----------

